# RED ROOSTER IS BACK



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I JUST TALKED TO HIM AN HE SAID HE HAS A BIG SURPRIZE FOR EVERYONE !!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

single or double and when is it rollin out???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

heard he has a feww of them


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

DATE, PLACE please


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

sup swanga,

goin to the cruise this sat nite in berdoo???????


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

HE WAS HERE A LITTLE WHILE AGO, HE JUST TOLD ME TO BE READY BECAUSE HE IS COMING OUT BIGGER, BETTER AN ALOT HIGHER ?????


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see that one, so where's the pics Truucha!?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

can't wait to see it!! so wheres the Blue big body at now? i thought someone on here was trying to sell it?


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

when and where is it gonna make it debut


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW THE DAY HE WILL BRING IT OUT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

is it the green one with pin stripe and silver leaf


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 4 2004, 10:08 AM
> *I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW THE DAY HE WILL BRING IT OUT !!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2104678[/snapback]​*


maybe VEGAS this weekend??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damn if its better then the blue one its gonna be somthing amazing.


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't wait,all his cars I have seen on Truucha have been tight and they swang.The blue fleetwood has to be the nicest.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 5 2004, 01:18 PM
> *maybe VEGAS this weekend??????????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2108912[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING HE MIGHT BUST IT OUT :0


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

HEY TRUUCHA, WHAT DID THE LAST ONE (THE BLUE ONE) DO ? WE GOT A 93 UP HERE IN SPOKANE W.A. DOIN 60+ (NO JOKE) IT'S A DOUBLE WITH 16" CYLINDERS IN THE REAR , NOT RADICAL , WITH THE BUMPERS ON IT . IF YOU WANT I CAN SEND YOU VIDEO FOOTAGE OF IT.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

highest i heard grumpy's car did was 55" so hmmm somebodys fibbing? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ONE THING TO REMEMBER, ALL CARS HIT MORE WHEN THERE AT THE SHOP THEN THEY DO AT THE SHOW'S

AND IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHO IS READING THE STICK IF YOUR OWN HOMIES ARE THEN THE CAR AUTOMATICLY GET AN XTRA 5 INCHES :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

They did some suspension work on the rear, hittin low 60s, will try and post pics later for the.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 6 2004, 12:35 PM
> *ONE THING TO REMEMBER, ALL CARS HIT MORE WHEN THERE AT THE SHOP THEN THEY DO AT THE SHOW'S
> 
> AND IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHO IS READING THE STICK IF YOUR OWN HOMIES ARE THEN THE CAR AUTOMATICLY GET AN XTRA 5 INCHES  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2112109[/snapback]​*


 Sorry we dont lie, were was your car the last 2-3 shows, oh still not done. :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 6 2004, 11:16 AM
> *Sorry we dont lie, were was your car the last 2-3 shows, oh still not done. :uh:
> [snapback]2112220[/snapback]​*


never refered to you guys being lyers , and yes my car is done, but has not been to the last 2-3 shows, theres still some things i would like to finish before i bring the car out, as for the lowco's show i was going to bring it but i had problems with the trailer i was taking and was not able to get one on sunday. car is to big to fit on a u-haul.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice, looks like WA will have a new Big Body after Rooster destroys it hahahahhahaha.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 6 2004, 11:25 PM
> *Nice, looks like WA will have a new Big Body after Rooster destroys it  hahahahhahaha.
> [snapback]2114041[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 7 2004, 12:25 AM
> *Nice, looks like WA will have a new Big Body after Rooster destroys it  hahahahhahaha.
> [snapback]2114041[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Good story anyways Hustle. It's real easy to add 30 inches to a car when NOBODY has seen the car do shit. Excuses, Excuses, Excuses, fuckem all. Did a few minor suspension adjustments on the car and honestly the car is doing in the low 60's. Maybe if you would show up to any of the the show you would witness it your self or maybe you just need to stop by the shop with haterade and read the sticks for us. And to you haterade you've been gone for a while so I don't want to hear shit out of you until you wintess it yourself with all of your hearsay bullshit you talk. Forget about old news(55") you better ask sombody.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I seen It :cheesy: THE BIG BODY ain't NO JOKE......................LOWCOS are HOT HOT HOT.................... :biggrin: 


THE JENDAS

PS: Don't think WASHINGTON needs to buy out of state ready built cars anymore, they are doing it on there own from what I have seen so far this year. GOOD JOB to everyone...


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

LISTEN UP, JUST STATING THAT WHAT I WAS TOLD BY YOUR SUPPLIER AND MANY OTHERS, CAR HASN'T DONE OVER 55" THIS YEAR HIT 54" AT YAKIMA DIDN'T IT?

THE CAR IS NICE AND HITS LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER BUT TO CLAIM IT'S THE HIGHEST IN THE UNIVERSE THATS TAKIN IT A LITTLE FAR AND YOU THINK I'M RUNNING MY MOUTH HUH?

I GUESS WE'LL SEE WHAT IT DOES IN VEGAS OR WHEREVER AND IF IT DOES 60+
COOL THATS TIGHT I DON'T REALLY CARE BUT DIDN'T KNOW IT HIT YET SORRY!

BY THE WAY THE KING BIGBODY IS DOWN HERE IN ARIZONA NEVER BEEN BEAT BY ANOTHER BIGBODY 65"+ WATCH OG RIDER AND HOGG TAPES ON THE BUMPER WITH CANDY PAINT AND CHROME AND GOLD.

AND YES THE BUMPER IS ON IT!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 7 2004, 01:23 PM
> *LISTEN UP, JUST STATING THAT WHAT I WAS TOLD BY YOUR SUPPLIER AND MANY OTHERS, CAR HASN'T DONE OVER 55" THIS YEAR HIT 54" AT YAKIMA DIDN'T IT?
> 
> THE CAR IS NICE AND HITS LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER BUT TO CLAIM IT'S THE HIGHEST IN THE UNIVERSE THATS TAKIN IT A LITTLE FAR AND YOU THINK I'M RUNNING MY MOUTH HUH?
> ...


It does have a rear bumper but were is the front? I have seen that car hop but it has never had a front bumper.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Instead of bickering back and forth why dont you guys just set up an hop between Grumpy,Rooster, and Chalio but not in vegas shit its like 4 hours from LA or Az and like triple that From Spokane let the out of towners drive a bit to hop shit have them come up to the big hop off party on sep 28th in Yakima then let the cars talk rather than a bunch of guys that don't own any of the cars argue about them


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 7 2004, 12:04 PM
> *Instead of bickering back and forth why dont you guys just set up an hop between Grumpy,Rooster, and Chalio but not in vegas shit its like 4 hours from LA or Az and like triple that From Spokane let the out of towners drive a bit to hop shit have them come up to the big hop off party on sep 28th in Yakima then let the cars talk rather than a bunch of guys that don't own any of the cars argue about them
> [snapback]2114773[/snapback]​*


DAMN THAT WAS THE BEST POST EVER...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

That big body doesn't have a front bumber and the rear end is clowned out. Our big body is not clowned out. It doesn't have 3 foot trailing arms, chains and all the extra bullshit just Pro Hopper adjustable trailing arms with shocks mounted in the STOCK locations. I will give him that his car is a very nice car but it is a clown car too. And by the way I might not own the big body but I was one of the guys that built our big body so I can talk about it however I want. And Like I said Yakima was old news were talking about what it does now after we made some changes to the suspesion. And as far as the hottest big body in the nation goes that's the owner talking so you come see him about that. I would have to say it could very well be the hottest and it doesn't have a clowned out rear end and has ALL of the bumpers on the car.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Haterade get off Arizona's nutts you were born and raised in Washington. I do believe Washington was the greatest when you were here am I right. You must be the guy that makes lowriding great in every state because everywhere you go your the shit, HA HA HA HA!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

don't know what crack pipe you picked up bro never said az was the shit, i said that to date the king bigbody is down here so go back and reread please. and as for people coming up there you only saying that so you can see these guys in action shit come down stay witha homie and see the real shit crack off!!!


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry there buddy no drugs here, It sure seems your gargling all of AZ nutts. Well it's a new date we got the hottest non clowned out big body. Sorry for ya. Shit why do we have to drive alol the way there we might be able to meet have way sometime or come to the RYDERS ONLY in Yakima on Sept. 25 to see it crack off. That AZ bigbody is the king of Circus cars maybe. We don't fuick with all that funny shit. Stock suspensions buddy.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Aug 7 2004, 03:43 PM
> *RYDERS ONLY[snapback]2115041[/snapback]​*


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> It sure seems your gargling all of AZ nutts
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 6 2004, 08:12 AM
> *highest i heard grumpy's car did was 55" so hmmm somebodys fibbing? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2111406[/snapback]​*


AIN'T NO FIBBIN HERE. MY CAR IS THE HOTTEST NON CLOWN CAR BIG BODY. JUST CHECHIN BUT CAN SOMEONE CHANGE A SUSENSION AND MAKE A STATEMENT WITHOUT YOU (THE HOTTEST NOTHIN) SAYIN SHIT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 6 2004, 11:35 AM
> *ONE THING TO REMEMBER, ALL CARS HIT MORE WHEN THERE AT THE SHOP THEN THEY DO AT THE SHOW'S
> 
> AND IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHO IS READING THE STICK IF YOUR OWN HOMIES ARE THEN THE CAR AUTOMATICLY GET AN XTRA 5 INCHES  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2112109[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT WE WERE BOYS RICK. STILL UPSET ABOUT LAST YEAR SO NOW YOU'RE ON AZ NUTS TOO? MAYBE WE SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO HATERADE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I'M NOT TRIPPIN. PUT A FRONT BUMPER ON. TAKE OFF THE DOUBLE SHOCH SHIT AND THE CHAINS AND LETS HOP. MEET ME HALFWAY OR BE HERE SEPTEMBER 25TH. I SAID THAT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Finally an "OWNER" of one of the cars in mention gets on here and can speak for him self and his car  you have all seen "HIS" reply now what gunna happen??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 7 2004, 08:28 PM
> *I THOUGHT WE WERE BOYS RICK.  STILL UPSET ABOUT LAST YEAR SO NOW YOU'RE ON AZ NUTS TOO?  MAYBE WE SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO HATERADE.
> [snapback]2115890[/snapback]​*


NO NOT UPSET AT ALL GRUMP, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT THIZE LONG AGO AND MADE PLENTY MORE SINCE THEN, AND WE ARE BOYS GRUMP.

BUT JUST STATING FACTS AND CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG . THE BIG BODY HIT 60+ AT THE SHOP RIGHT? NOW TELL EVERYONE WHAT IT HIT AT THE SHOW A FEW DAYS LATER.AND I KNOW THAT EVERYONE HAD THERE MISSHAPPS AT THE SHOW THAT DAY ALSO.

THE OTHER PART ABOUT THE HOMIEZ ON THE STICK GIVING THE XTREA 5" WAS JUST FOR LAUGHS ..

NOW BACK TO THE REAL SUBJECT LETS SEE ROOSTERS NEW BIG BODY :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

JUST TO CLEAR SOMETHING UP AND FOR THE ONE'S THAT DON'T KNOW, PROHOPPER ADJUSTABLES ARE NOT CONSIDERED STOCK SUSPENTION PARTS. 

THE USE OF THESE ARMS DO NOT MAKE GRUMPY'S CAR A RADICAL EITHER.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 7 2004, 12:55 PM
> *It does have a rear bumper but were is the front? I have seen that car hop but it has never had a front bumper.
> [snapback]2114770[/snapback]​*


will swing that big body wit da bumper on...........................................we dont buy pre made shit or buckets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,these how real riderz do it so ........bring yo shit down 2 vegas....locos hyd---- kandy paint by vicious customs. Ds lack coming out 2 serve........phoenix riderz c.c. so "fuck all u haterz"


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 7 2004, 11:14 PM
> *NO NOT UPSET AT ALL GRUMP, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT THIZE LONG AGO AND MADE PLENTY MORE SINCE THEN, AND WE ARE BOYS GRUMP.
> 
> BUT JUST STATING FACTS AND CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG . THE BIG BODY HIT 60+ AT THE SHOP RIGHT? NOW TELL EVERYONE WHAT IT HIT AT THE SHOW A FEW DAYS LATER.AND I KNOW THAT EVERYONE HAD THERE MISSHAPPS AT THE SHOW THAT DAY ALSO.
> ...


U R RIGHT. MY CAR BROKE BUT DID YOUR CAB FAIR TO GET HERE COST TO MUCH?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YEA IT DID, YOU SHOULD HAVE SENT THE LIMO FOR ME


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I thought this was the hottest big body in the universe?


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 8 2004, 12:09 AM
> *I thought this was the hottest big body in the universe?
> [snapback]2116128[/snapback]​*


i think they're talking about hoppers not show cars


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 8 2004, 04:00 AM
> *i think they're talking about hoppers not show cars
> [snapback]2116175[/snapback]​*


HOPPER'S SUCK! 90% are pieces of shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2004, 08:02 AM
> *HOPPER'S SUCK! 90% are pieces of shit.
> [snapback]2116228[/snapback]​*


I rather see a clean ass ride chromed out, & clean paint, than a POS hittin 60" with no bumpers only worth 2k.

The other 10%


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2004, 05:02 AM
> *HOPPER'S SUCK! 90% are pieces of shit.
> [snapback]2116228[/snapback]​*


I WOULD RATHER HOP MY SHIT WHILE YOU BABYSIT YOUR CAR AT THE SHOW WAITING ON A TWO DOLLAR TROPHY. HOW INTERESTING DOES THE SHOW GET WHEN THE HOP CONTEST COMES UP? THATS THE REAL ATTRACTION. I AM NOT GONNA SAY SHOW CARS SUCK AND GENERALIZE EVERYBODY LIKE YOU DID. YOUR SHOW CAR SUCKS!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 7 2004, 11:30 PM
> *will swing that big body wit da bumper on...........................................we dont buy pre made shit  or buckets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,these how real riderz do it so ........bring yo shit down 2 vegas....locos hyd---- kandy paint by vicious customs. Ds lack coming out 2 serve........phoenix riderz c.c. so "fuck all u haterz"
> [snapback]2116090[/snapback]​*


NO BODY SAID THIS CAR ISN'T HOT. JUST NOT HOTTER THAN MINE. WE ALSO DIDN'T PUSH THE PIVOT POINT FARTHER FOWARD LIKE THIS ONE. JUST UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLES. STOCK LOCATION FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Isnt Zack from Side 2 Side Hittin in the 50s with a Single


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 7 2004, 11:30 PM
> *will swing that big body wit da bumper on...........................................we dont buy pre made shit  or buckets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,these how real riderz do it so ........bring yo shit down 2 vegas....locos hyd---- kandy paint by vicious customs. Ds lack coming out 2 serve........phoenix riderz c.c. so "fuck all u haterz"
> [snapback]2116090[/snapback]​*


IF YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT PRE MADE BUCKETS YOU BETTER TALK TO HATERAIDE ABOUT HI S PRE-MADE ALREADY DONE CAR. HE SURE DOES LIKE TO RUN HIS MOUTH, BUT WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL DAMIEN IS UP HERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Aug 8 2004, 09:46 AM
> *Isnt Zack from Side 2 Side Hittin in the 50s  with a Single
> [snapback]2116676[/snapback]​*


YEAH, ZAKS SHIT ISHOT. I DON'T KNOW THE INCHES EXACTLY BUT THATS PRETTY CLOSE.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2004, 05:02 AM
> *HOPPER'S SUCK! 90% are pieces of shit.
> [snapback]2116228[/snapback]​*



maybe 90% of the hoppers around your way are garbage i might agree with that but dont generalize ..the paint on the Phx big body is about 5to10xs better than your street car that you seem to think is a show car :uh: :uh:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2004, 05:02 AM
> *HOPPER'S SUCK! 90% are pieces of shit.
> [snapback]2116228[/snapback]​*


yea right homie maybe where you're from they're pieces of shit over here theres some clean ass hoppers :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

OWNERS ONLY ARGUE NOT CHEELEADERS IF THE "OWNERS" WANT TO PROVE WHAT THEIR CAR CAN DO LET THEM SET UP A HOP IN A "CENTRAL LOCATION" ENOUGH SAID WE ALL OUT HERE DOING THE SAME THING WHY SIT HERE AND BASH OR BAD MOUTH THESE CARS OR PEOPLE WHEN U DONT KNOW THEM NEVER SEEN THEM IN PERSON AND OR IF YOU MET THEM MAY BECOME GOOD FRIENDS OR FIND AN OUT OF TOWN HOOK UP U KNOW


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

I Will talk as much shit as I want to because I built the washington big body.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Here you go Haterade. No funny shit here the pic is kinda a shitty one but obviously you get the picture it's doing 60+ with BOTH bumpers on the car no chains and sthe shocks in stock locations.


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ^^more pics^^


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

oh SHIT thats up there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Aug 8 2004, 06:40 PM
> *Here you go Haterade.  No funny shit here the pic is kinda a shitty one but obviously you get the picture it's doing 60+ with BOTH bumpers on the car no chains and sthe shocks in stock locations.
> [snapback]2117547[/snapback]​*


if that is the same time it was shot as in the street stars video that would be mid 50's but still doing damn good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Tony said he will serve ANY Single Pump cars IN the whole state of WA with his CUTTY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 8 2004, 10:17 PM
> *Tony said he will serve ANY Single Pump cars IN the whole state of WA with his CUTTY
> [snapback]2117916[/snapback]​*


UMMM NO I DIDN'T


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yes you did


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2004, 11:13 PM
> *if that is the same time it was shot as in the street stars video that would be mid 50's but still doing damn good
> [snapback]2117908[/snapback]​*


No that is not the same pic, I hope I am not cheerleading by telling you that :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn this is just about as good as the shit talking in the ville! :0 


SIXONEFORLIFE.......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 8 2004, 10:45 PM
> *No that is not the same pic, I hope I am not cheerleading by telling you that :uh:
> [snapback]2117953[/snapback]​*


Naw man u aint i know you guys are supporting grump and the car all im saying is let the cars do the talking you know


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah and TONY will serve any non radical single pump in WA I'm a cheerleader and his cars hitting 50's SP no weight NOW WHAT


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

We will Have some more pics hopefully this week with the true reading on the sticks. Once the car is dialed in we just might hit the road.  :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 8 2004, 11:29 PM
> *Yeah and TONY will serve any non radical single pump in WA I'm a cheerleader and his cars hitting 50's SP no weight NOW WHAT
> [snapback]2118020[/snapback]​*


RA RA SISQ BOOM BA HA HA HA


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

THAT PIC WAS AFTER YAKIMA & SEATTLE K.O.S. ! THAT'S WHAT IT DID THE LAST TIME IT WAS HOPPED BEFORE THE LOWCOS SHOW!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

AS YOU CAN TELL MY FELOW CLUB MEMBERS ARE AS CONFIDENT AS I AM. THEY AREN'T CHEERLEADING, THEY ARE INVITING OTHERS TO "DARE TO COMPARE"

ALL OUR POM POMS WERE STOLEN AND SOME HOW ENDED UP IN ARIZONA IN HATERADES GARAGE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2004, 02:18 PM
> *OWNERS ONLY ARGUE NOT CHEELEADERS IF THE "OWNERS" WANT TO PROVE WHAT THEIR CAR CAN DO LET THEM SET UP A HOP IN A "CENTRAL LOCATION" ENOUGH SAID WE ALL OUT HERE DOING THE SAME THING WHY SIT HERE AND BASH OR BAD MOUTH THESE CARS OR PEOPLE WHEN U DONT KNOW THEM  NEVER SEEN THEM IN PERSON AND OR IF YOU MET THEM MAY BECOME GOOD FRIENDS OR FIND AN OUT OF TOWN HOOK UP U KNOW
> [snapback]2117146[/snapback]​*


NO DISRESPECT TONY BUT IF SOMEONE IN THE CLUB HAS A CAR, A PLAQUE, AND RIDES LIKE WE DO TO ALL THE SHOWS, THATS NOT CHEERLEADING. THAT IS SUPPORTING THE FOUNDATION OF THE CLUB THAT INVOLVES YOU IN LOWRIDING EVERYDAY OF YOUR LIFE. I WEAR LOWCOS GEAR TO WORK EVERYDAY. I HAVE TOWELS AND PICTURES IN MY HOUSE THAT REPRESENTS LOWCOS TO THE FULLEST EVERYDAY. I HAVE A LOWCOS FAMILY STICKER ON MY WIFES ESCALADE. EVERYTHING I DO IS LOWCOS C.C. RELATED. IF ANYONE ON THE LOWCOS TEAM STATES ANYTHING IN RESPONSE TO ANYTHING ABOUT A LOWCOS C.C. CAR, THEY LIVE AND BREATH THAT CAR DAILY TOO. ITS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH YOU REPRESENT. WE DO THE DAMN THING. MY BIG BODY IS THE HOTTEST NON CLOWNED OUT IN THE UNIVERSE. ALL SOMEONE HAS TO DO IS PULL UP.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *NO DISRESPECT TONY BUT IF SOMEONE IN THE CLUB HAS A CAR, A PLAQUE, AND RIDES LIKE WE DO TO ALL THE SHOWS, THATS NOT CHEERLEADING.  THAT IS SUPPORTING THE FOUNDATION OF THE CLUB THAT INVOLVES YOU IN LOWRIDING EVERYDAY OF YOUR LIFE.  I WEAR LOWCOS GEAR TO WORK EVERYDAY.  I HAVE TOWELS AND PICTURES IN MY HOUSE THAT REPRESENTS LOWCOS TO THE FULLEST EVERYDAY.  I HAVE A LOWCOS FAMILY STICKER ON MY WIFES ESCALADE.  EVERYTHING I DO IS LOWCOS C.C. RELATED.  IF ANYONE ON THE LOWCOS TEAM STATES ANYTHING IN RESPONSE TO ANYTHING ABOUT A LOWCOS C.C. CAR, THEY LIVE AND BREATH THAT CAR DAILY TOO.  ITS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH YOU REPRESENT.  WE DO THE DAMN THING.  MY BIG BODY IS THE HOTTEST NON CLOWNED OUT IN THE UNIVERSE.  ALL SOMEONE HAS TO DO IS PULL UP.
> [snapback]2119072[/snapback]​*



What about "Southern Comfort?" :tears: 



:roflmao: just playin wit ya


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

PHOENIX RIDAS IN THE MOFO HOUSE!!! hehehee




> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 7 2004, 11:30 PM
> *will swing that big body wit da bumper on...........................................we dont buy pre made shit  or buckets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,these how real riderz do it so ........bring yo shit down 2 vegas....locos hyd---- kandy paint by vicious customs. Ds lack coming out 2 serve........phoenix riderz c.c. so "fuck all u haterz"
> [snapback]2116090[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *NO DISRESPECT TONY BUT IF SOMEONE IN THE CLUB HAS A CAR, A PLAQUE, AND RIDES LIKE WE DO TO ALL THE SHOWS, THATS NOT CHEERLEADING.  THAT IS SUPPORTING THE FOUNDATION OF THE CLUB THAT INVOLVES YOU IN LOWRIDING EVERYDAY OF YOUR LIFE.  I WEAR LOWCOS GEAR TO WORK EVERYDAY.  I HAVE TOWELS AND PICTURES IN MY HOUSE THAT REPRESENTS LOWCOS TO THE FULLEST EVERYDAY.  I HAVE A LOWCOS FAMILY STICKER ON MY WIFES ESCALADE.  EVERYTHING I DO IS LOWCOS C.C. RELATED.  IF ANYONE ON THE LOWCOS TEAM STATES ANYTHING IN RESPONSE TO ANYTHING ABOUT A LOWCOS C.C. CAR, THEY LIVE AND BREATH THAT CAR DAILY TOO.  ITS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH YOU REPRESENT.  WE DO THE DAMN THING.  MY BIG BODY IS THE HOTTEST NON CLOWNED OUT IN THE UNIVERSE.  ALL SOMEONE HAS TO DO IS PULL UP.
> [snapback]2119072[/snapback]​*


I guess you guys took it the wrong way or maybe i said it the wrong way i wasn't pointing figners at any one person or trying to disrespect or call you guys cheerleaders all i was trying to say is let the"OWNERS" AND THE "CARS"(ONE BEING YOU) do the talking u know why argue on here being has niether Chalio with the AZ car nore Rooster have been on here that i have seen?? to defend their cars so i hope this clears it up as u can see from the mrimpala comments the cheerleadig thing was meant a s joke anyways


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 8 2004, 12:19 PM
> *I WOULD RATHER HOP MY SHIT WHILE YOU BABYSIT YOUR CAR AT THE SHOW WAITING ON A TWO DOLLAR TROPHY. HOW INTERESTING DOES THE SHOW GET WHEN THE HOP CONTEST COMES UP?  THATS THE REAL ATTRACTION.  I AM NOT GONNA SAY SHOW CARS SUCK AND GENERALIZE EVERYBODY LIKE YOU DID.  YOUR SHOW CAR SUCKS!
> [snapback]2116637[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was just being a smartass! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2004, 02:07 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I was just being a smartass! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2119858[/snapback]​*


OH.. SORRY


----------



## Monte Mike (Nov 20, 2003)

WHAT UP LOWCOS?!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *MY BIG BODY IS THE HOTTEST NON CLOWNED OUT IN THE UNIVERSE.  [snapback]2119072[/snapback]​*


i think there are more bigbodys out there than u think hoppin!!! Layitlow doesn't represent all the lowriders out in the ''Universe''!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NOT BASIN MY DECISION ON LIL. BASIN IT ON THE VIDEOS AND HOW I FEEL
WHERE IS YOURS


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 01:51 AM
> *NOT BASIN MY DECISION ON LIL.  BASIN IT ON THE VIDEOS AND HOW I FEEL
> WHERE IS YOURS
> [snapback]2135214[/snapback]​*


sold it i ain't talkin about hoppin just sayin there is more out there than LIL and videos :uh:


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 6 2004, 08:12 AM
> *highest i heard grumpy's car did was 55" so hmmm somebodys fibbing? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2111406[/snapback]​*


i didnt read the rest of the replys but i just wanted to say, just becase grumpy's car can do 55" dosnt mean some one cant make one better, theres always some one better out there, just renmber that...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenny13z3_@Aug 15 2004, 06:30 AM
> *i didnt read the rest of the replys but i just wanted to say, just becase grumpy's car can do 55" dosnt mean some one cant make one better, theres always some one better out there, just renmber that...
> [snapback]2135331[/snapback]​*



Does your car do anything near 55" does it do 35"? Do you have a big body? Fuck it maybe youve got the" better one", most likely not, so you should have anything to say about the way hes handling his. I know this topic anit really my concern but I had to throw my 2 cents in there.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Heard Big Tony was gonna serve some people today but no one wanted to nose up on his CUTTY he called me and said all these guys are SCARED of my CUTTY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Heard Big Tony was gonna serve some people today but no one wanted to nose up on his CUTTY he called me and said all these guys are SCARED of my CUTTY
> [snapback]2137372[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA UR FUNNY I TOLD U I HAD THE HOTTEST CHIPPER IN THE NORTHWEST HA HA HA


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Speak your mind T tell em what you told me about how the WA riders r all afraid of your cutty


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

tony you told me you have to put up caution signs up when you hopp cause the back bumper was a " concreate chipper"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 15 2004, 11:09 PM
> *tony you told me you have to put up caution signs up when you hopp cause the back bumper was a " concreate chipper"
> [snapback]2137410[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU STILL UPSET I BEAT YOUR 509CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

your the one with the 425 chipper engraved on your axle and on the license plates


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Just pumps and batteries its just built right


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Just pumps and batteries its just weighted right
> [snapback]2137432[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 15 2004, 11:18 PM
> *your the one with the 425 hopper engraved on your axle and on the license plates
> [snapback]2137430[/snapback]​*


thats right 509chipper :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OOOOH


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 6 2004, 11:35 AM
> *ONE THING TO REMEMBER, ALL CARS HIT MORE WHEN THERE AT THE SHOP THEN THEY DO AT THE SHOW'S
> 
> AND IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHO IS READING THE STICK IF YOUR OWN HOMIES ARE THEN THE CAR AUTOMATICLY GET AN XTRA 5 INCHES  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2112109[/snapback]​*


--I feel you on that one--


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

DON'T WORRY, WE WILL POST A PICTURE REAL SOON(MAYBE THIS WEEKEND) OF GRUMPY'S BIG BODY ON THE STICK UP CLOSE & PERSONAL! OH YEA ALSO A PICTURE OF THE HOPPIN STICK WITH A TAPE MEASURE NEXT TO THE INCHES(TOP 2 BOTTOM) SO YOU CAN REALLY FEEL THAT 1 PRINCEMARTINEZ!!!! WE DON'T GIVE XTRA INCHES 2 ANYBODY,WHAT WOULD WE LIE FOR? SO COME ON DOWN TO THE SHOP & SEE 4 YOURSELF WHAT IT DOES MAYBE WE CAN LET U READ THE STICK, WE WILL SUPPLY THE STOOL 4 U ...............


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Aug 8 2004, 06:40 PM
> *Here you go Haterade.  No funny shit here the pic is kinda a shitty one but obviously you get the picture it's doing 60+ with BOTH bumpers on the car no chains and sthe shocks in stock locations.
> [snapback]2117547[/snapback]​*






STILL THE HOTTEST FUCKIN BIG BODY. PULL UP.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

LEAVE THE STATE?


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 8 2004, 03:08 PM
> *maybe 90% of the hoppers around your way are garbage i might agree with that but dont generalize ..the paint on the Phx big body is about 5to10xs  better than your street car that you seem to think is a show car :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2117128[/snapback]​*


so a fully chromed out 61 with every factory options isnt a show car and it won sweepstakes at a low rider mag show thats a show car if you ask me and down we hop with candy and chrome i think he was talking about circus cars that look like someone pulled them out of a junkyard and juiced it


----------



## Daytonas (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2004, 07:05 PM
> *STILL THE HOTTEST FUCKIN BIG BODY.  PULL UP.
> [snapback]2244299[/snapback]​*


a lot of cars would get more inches with someone else on the switch. i could be wrong but i heard that grumpy doesn't hit the switch at shows on the big body, what does it hit with him on his own switch? what about that?


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Haterade I hope you stay the fuck out of washington, don't ever come back you fuckin cheerleader. Oh yeah you would shit your pants if you ever when to a hood you preppy ******.(Coming to a hood near you) Bitch please.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OH YES I WILL BE BACK, NO I'M NOT A PREPPY ****** COME ON BUDDY WHY YOU GUYS GET SO MAD IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT THEY DO WANT TO HOP AND NO I'M NOT A CHEERLEADER I GOT SOME CARS AND YES I WILL BE BACK SORRY CHARLIE, SEE YA IN VEGAS COME HANG OUT HOMIE WE'LL BE AT THE MOTEL 6 COME HAVE A BEER WITH THE "M" DAMIEN


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

NOW THAT YOU HAVE THE NEW SPYCAM VIDEO IN WASH. PLEASETRY AND TELL ME THAT YOUR BIG BODY HAS SOMETHING FOR HERMANS. IT DOES 55-57" CHAINED WAY DOWN WITH THE BUMPER ON AND 2 SHOCKS NOT QUAD SHOCKS AS YOU GUYS HAD POSTED A FEW MONTHES BACK.AND I REMEMBER YOU SAYING THE WASH. BIG BODY HAD "STOCK REAR SUS." AND THE SENTANCE AFTER THAT YOU STATED IT HAD ADJ. UPPERS AND LOWERS..............THAT IS STOCK??????????DON'T THINK SO. ANY WAY IT STILL HASN'T BEEN BEAT AND IT WAS READY TO GO TO VEGAS!!!!!
NICK TOLD ME THAT IT WASN'T COMING SO THERE WAS NO POINT ON BRINGING THE LOCOS BIGBODY TO VEGAS!!THE CAR HAS ALREADT PROVED IT'S POINT. :biggrin: 


                 
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL THAT LOST A FAMILY MEMBER THIS WEKEND IN VEGAS
I PRAY THAT THERE IN A BETTER PLACE!!!!!!!





 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=48600]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR FOOLS WHO BUY OTHER GUYS' CARS AND THINK THEY'RE THE SHIT! BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT AND HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH! WIN OR LOSE IT'S ALL ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 13 2004, 01:17 AM
> *NOW THAT YOU HAVE THE NEW SPYCAM VIDEO IN WASH. PLEASETRY AND TELL ME THAT YOUR BIG BODY HAS SOMETHING FOR HERMANS. IT DOES 55-57" CHAINED WAY DOWN WITH THE BUMPER ON AND 2 SHOCKS NOT QUAD SHOCKS AS YOU GUYS HAD POSTED A FEW MONTHES BACK.AND I REMEMBER YOU SAYING THE WASH. BIG BODY HAD "STOCK REAR SUS." AND THE SENTANCE AFTER THAT YOU STATED IT HAD ADJ. UPPERS AND LOWERS..............THAT IS STOCK??????????DON'T THINK SO. ANY WAY IT STILL HASN'T BEEN BEAT AND IT WAS READY TO GO TO VEGAS!!!!!
> NICK TOLD ME THAT IT WASN'T COMING SO THERE WAS NO POINT ON BRINGING THE LOCOS BIGBODY TO VEGAS!!THE CAR HAS ALREADT PROVED IT'S POINT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


We dont do quad shocks that is portland, and our bigbody is in the same range as yours.Oh ya ours isnt chained.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 13 2004, 01:22 PM
> *We dont do quad shocks that is portland, and our bigbody is in the same range as yours.Oh ya ours isnt chained.
> [snapback]2292318[/snapback]​*


I WASN'T SAYING YOU DID QUAD SHOCKS.WHEN EVEYONE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE LOCOS BIG BODY THEY SAID IT WAS CIRCUIS CAR WITH QUAD SHOCKS AND NO FRONT BUMPER.OURS DRIVES LAYED AND LOCKED UP.AND IF YOUR CAR WOULD COME CLOSE TO 70'S YOU WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE FRONT BUMPER OFF TOO.IF THAT CAR REALLY CLEARED 60" YOU GUYS WOULD OF POST VIDEO LIKE IT SAID ORIGINALY.
NICK AND OTHERS FROM WASH. HAVE INFORMED US THE CAR DOES MID 50'S 57" IF IT CHECKS REAL HARD.HERMANS BIGBODY DOES THAT WITH THE BACK ALMOST ALL THE WAY DOWN.

WATCH THE SPYCAM DVD AND YOU'LL SEE IT BUMPER CHECK 12X IN A ROW AFTER WE ALREADY HOPPED IT 6 TIMES THAT NIGHT.

LIKE I SAID THE CAR HAS PROVED IT POINT AND HASN'T BEEN BEAT BY ANYBIG BODY!!!!! :biggrin: 

 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hasfoi s


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 13 2004, 02:22 PM
> *I WASN'T SAYING YOU DID QUAD SHOCKS.WHEN EVEYONE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE LOCOS BIG BODY THEY SAID IT WAS CIRCUIS CAR WITH QUAD SHOCKS AND NO FRONT BUMPER.OURS DRIVES LAYED AND LOCKED UP.AND IF YOUR CAR WOULD COME CLOSE TO 70'S YOU WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE FRONT BUMPER OFF TOO.IF THAT CAR REALLY CLEARED 60" YOU GUYS WOULD OF POST VIDEO LIKE IT SAID ORIGINALY.
> NICK AND OTHERS FROM WASH. HAVE INFORMED US THE CAR DOES MID 50'S 57" IF IT CHECKS REAL HARD.HERMANS BIGBODY DOES THAT WITH THE BACK ALMOST ALL THE WAY DOWN.
> 
> ...


What size strokes you runnin in that bigbody?and what mods to the rear suspension?


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

THE CYL. ARE 22"S AND THE REAR SUS. MODS ARE ...........CHALIO CUSTOME LOCOS REAR SUS.
IT IS THE SAME AS HE BUILDS FOR ALL THE LOCOS HOPPERS.MADE FOR STRAIGHT INCHES :biggrin: ......................NOT 3 WHEELING








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE FUCKING SPELLING :biggrin: I BETTER TAKE MY ASS BACK TO SCHOOL OR START PROOF READING BEFORE CLICKINK ON ADD REPLY :biggrin: 

THEN AGAIN IF I WENT BACK TO SCHOOL I'D PROBABLY HAVE 50 KIDS THE WAY TEENAGERS ARE THESE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 







 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

SO.............................................ANY PICS ??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 13 2004, 09:53 PM
> *THE CYL. ARE 22"S AND THE REAR SUS. MODS ARE ...........CHALIO CUSTOME LOCOS REAR SUS.
> IT IS THE SAME AS HE BUILDS FOR ALL THE LOCOS HOPPERS.MADE FOR STRAIGHT INCHES :biggrin: ......................NOT 3 WHEELING
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> [snapback]2294396[/snapback]​*


I guess the differance between your car and ours is that ours is more of a street car, 14" strokes prohopper adj uppers and lowers, and does a good 3 wheel still, and dont worry about spelling I cant spell for shit either.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 13 2004, 07:57 PM
> *NICE FUCKING SPELLING  :biggrin: I BETTER TAKE MY ASS BACK TO SCHOOL OR START PROOF READING BEFORE CLICKINK ON    ADD REPLY :biggrin:
> 
> THEN AGAIN IF I WENT BACK TO SCHOOL I'D PROBABLY HAVE 50 KIDS THE WAY TEENAGERS ARE THESE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



MAYBE IF YOU WENT BACK TO SCHOOL YOU COULD READ THE SPEED LIMIT SIGNS AND WOULDNT HAVE 50 TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 13 2004, 11:22 AM
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR FOOLS WHO BUY OTHER GUYS' CARS AND THINK THEY'RE THE SHIT! BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT AND HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH! WIN OR LOSE IT'S ALL ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2291660[/snapback]​*



So when you build cars and sell them.....NOBODY SHOULD BUY THEM...because you would not give them any respect!!!!! :0 :0 :0 Damn....better stop building cars and selling them SCOOTY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so wheres the pics of these big bodys its easy to talk about how high it gets lets see som pics


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 14 2004, 02:03 PM
> *So when you build cars and sell them.....NOBODY SHOULD BUY THEM...because you would not give them any respect!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  Damn....better stop building cars and selling them SCOOTY!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2297065[/snapback]​*


THAT DIDN'T MAKE SENSE YOU DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

heres the spokane one


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2004, 03:50 PM
> *MAYBE IF YOU WENT BACK TO SCHOOL YOU COULD READ THE SPEED LIMIT SIGNS AND WOULDNT HAVE 50 TICKETS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2297002[/snapback]​*



I ONLY GOT 4 :biggrin: FUCKER..................DAMMMM WAY :uh: 









 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 14 2004, 05:41 PM
> *I ONLY GOT 4  :biggrin: FUCKER..................DAMMMM WAY :uh:
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> [snapback]2297882[/snapback]​*



in one weekend, lol bad luck dog :biggrin:


----------



## BORICUA_RYDA (Oct 16, 2004)

LOWCOS KEEP DOIN UR THING!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

wass up lowcos!


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2004, 08:26 AM
> *[attachmentid=48600]
> [snapback]2291373[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Aug 7 2004, 12:39 PM
> *Good story anyways Hustle.  It's real easy to add 30 inches to a car when NOBODY has seen the car do shit.  Excuses, Excuses, Excuses, fuckem all.  Did a few minor suspension adjustments on the car and honestly the car is doing in the low 60's.  Maybe if you would show up to any of the the show you would witness it your self or maybe you just need to stop by the shop with haterade and read the sticks  for us. And to you haterade you've been gone for a while so I don't want to hear shit out of you until you wintess it yourself with all of your hearsay bullshit you talk.  Forget about old news(55") you better ask sombody.
> [snapback]2114681[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2004, 05:36 PM
> *heres the spokane one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 19 2004, 05:46 AM
> *
> [snapback]2310200[/snapback]​*


IS THIS SUPOSED TO BE A PIC OF 60" PLUS????????????????

IF SO THAT MUST BE A 7' GUY BEHIND THE STICK.

THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE ISN'T EVEN TO HIS SHOULDERS. :0 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 19 2004, 11:03 AM
> *IS THIS SUPOSED TO BE A PIC OF 60" PLUS????????????????
> 
> IF SO THAT MUST BE A 7' GUY BEHIND THE STICK.
> ...




*keep stirring the pot wey :biggrin: *


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2004, 02:17 PM
> *keep stirring the pot wey :biggrin:
> [snapback]2311793[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 19 2004, 01:03 PM
> *IS THIS SUPOSED TO BE A PIC OF 60" PLUS????????????????
> 
> IF SO THAT MUST BE A 7' GUY BEHIND THE STICK.
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 6 2004, 01:35 PM
> *ONE THING TO REMEMBER, ALL CARS HIT MORE WHEN THERE AT THE SHOP THEN THEY DO AT THE SHOW'S
> 
> AND IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHO IS READING THE STICK IF YOUR OWN HOMIES ARE THEN THE CAR AUTOMATICLY GET AN XTRA 5 INCHES  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2112109[/snapback]​*



WERT. I know what you are saying.
I used to work at a car audio shop where I live. Our setups would always hit about 3db higher than at competition.
I don't know why. Always freshest when the new hasn't wore off.
Scott


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 19 2004, 12:03 PM
> *IS THIS SUPOSED TO BE A PIC OF 60" PLUS????????????????
> 
> IF SO THAT MUST BE A 7' GUY BEHIND THE STICK.
> ...


60" is only 5 ft so if said 60" that is about right in that picture :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 20 2004, 04:04 PM
> *60" is only 5 ft so if said 60" that is about right in that picture :0
> [snapback]2315580[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats a good pic right there.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

the car hit the bumper that day like 5 times , but it wasn't at it's best.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 20 2004, 06:04 PM
> *60" is only 5 ft so if said 60" that is about right in that picture :0
> [snapback]2315580[/snapback]​*


THEY ARE BOTH  BENT OVER LOOKING AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE!!!! :0 

THAT IS 60"+ :0 :0 
STAND UP AND PUT 60 IN FRONT OF YOU........ARE YOU BENT OVER LIKE THAT.....








 TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 12:00 AM
> *THEY ARE BOTH  BENT OVER LOOKING AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE!!!! :0
> 
> THAT IS 60"+ :0  :0
> ...


THE CAR IT IN THE MID 50'S THAT DAY I THINK IT WAS 55 AND ILL TELL U THIS IT DIDN'T HIT THE BUMER AS HARD AS IF SEEN IT IT SO YOU KNOW IT WILL DO NEAR 60 IF NOT 60


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

the car had been hopping on the same motors & pump heads all summer so it was a little tired by the end of the year. SPYCAM i would like to remind you to look back @ page 4, there is a pic of the car on the bumper after the yakima show(where 2 people on the stick saw 54"s & 1 said he seen 55"s 3 times) & after the seattle k.o.s. when it was on the bumper again ,the difference is that in yak & seattle it didn't have PRO-HOPPER ADJUSTABLE UPPER & LOWER trailing arms...hmm...54 before .... do you think that the inches stayed the same after we extended the upper & lowers & the rear locks up alot higher & STILL ON THE BUMPER... BESIDES NONE OF THE PICTURES OF THE OTHER BIG BODY LOOK LIKE ITS ANY HIGHER.... and thanx tony 4 your support , you know how it is w/hoppers 1 time its on the bumper & the next time it isn't you were in yakima when it shocked everyone (listen 2 the video footage) it hit the bumper so hard & had plenty more inches to go(damn spindle breaking)......OH YEA EVEN @ 54"S IT WAS STILL GOOD ENOUGH TO BEAT ANY DOUBLE PUMP LUXURY IN THE NW ALL YEAR LONG!!!! (CUTLASS ,MONTE ,REGAL,TOWNCAR)


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

" T de V " whats up dogg ? not tring to hate and im sure someone will say it is but i do recall the caddy having extended uppers that " looked " adjustable since the car was first built, but if i am wrong please let me know, either way the car still hit mid 50's at yakima both times this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 21 2004, 08:47 AM
> *" T de V " whats up dogg ? not tring to hate and im sure someone will say it is but i do recall the caddy having extended uppers that " looked " adjustable since the car was first built, but if i am wrong please let me know, either way the car still hit mid 50's at yakima both times this year.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2317030[/snapback]​*



*SOUNDS LIKE A HATER TO ME*  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

it's not called hate it's called the truth


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 21 2004, 09:53 AM
> *it's not called hate it's called the truth
> [snapback]2317165[/snapback]​*



*THE UNLIMITED TRUTH*  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

HERE IS A PIC OF 60"+ ON THE SAME GEARS,BATTS.,AND MOTORS FOR OVER 2 YEARS............. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 
[attachmentid=51830]
[attachmentid=51832]
NOW HOW ARE THE PEOPLE STANDING READING THE STICK.................... :0 :0 









 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

spycam=contraversy :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

got video footage??that shit looks hot


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=51861]


> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Oct 21 2004, 07:11 PM
> *got video footage??that shit looks hot
> [snapback]2318219[/snapback]​*


HIT UP SPYCAM HE HAS DVD'S 4-SALE 623-205-4684


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=51862]


> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 01:00 AM
> *THEY ARE BOTH  BENT OVER LOOKING AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE!!!! :0
> 
> THAT IS 60"+ :0  :0
> ...


HERES A SIDE VIEW LOOKS LIKE THE GUY READING THE STICK IS STRETCHING A LITTLE AND I KNOW HES MORE THAN 60" TALL :worship: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2004, 05:20 PM
> *[attachmentid=51861]
> HIT UP SPYCAM HE HAS DVD'S 4-SALE 62-205-4684
> [snapback]2318230[/snapback]​*



SPYCAM :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 05:12 PM
> *HERE IS A PIC OF 60"+ ON THE SAME GEARS,BATTS.,AND MOTORS FOR OVER 2 YEARS............. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [attachmentid=51830]
> [attachmentid=51832]
> ...


Ya right all the same parts :uh: sorry but your either bullshittin or you have a lot of lead helping take the stress of the pumps.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 21 2004, 08:11 PM
> *Ya right all the same parts :uh:  sorry but your either bullshittin or you have a lot of lead helping take the stress of the pumps.
> [snapback]2318332[/snapback]​*


 :twak: YEAH IT'S GOT A LOT OF WEIGHT........................14 BATT. WORTH NOT 18................ :0 

WE DON'T HAVE TO HOP IT ALL THE TIME IT HAS NEVER BEEN BEAT!!!!!!!
SO YES IT DOES HAVE ALL THE SAME PARTS INCLUDING THE GEARS FOR YEARS NOW!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 

THAT IS WHAT YOU CAN DO WHEN YOU HAVE A CAR THAT WORKS GOOD......THERE ISNT THAT MUCH STRESS BECAUSE IT IS WORKING AS A TEAM..... NOT FIGHTING LIKE OTHER CARS THAT DON'T WORK WITHOUT BREAKING EVERY OTHER TIME THEY GO OUT!!!!!!   






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whos got 18 batts? The fact is your car is a radical and ours is not.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 21 2004, 09:40 PM
> *Whos got 18 batts? The fact is your car is a radical and ours is not.
> [snapback]2318520[/snapback]​*


WHY WE EVEN BULLSHITTING IF YOUR CAR ISNT RADICAL????????.....AND IF YOU DONT HAVE 18 BATTERIES, WHY DONT YOUR PUMPS FIT IN THE TRUNK????????MUST BE FILLED WITH SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2004, 08:09 PM
> *WHY WE EVEN BULLSHITTING IF YOUR CAR ISNT RADICAL????????.....AND IF YOU DONT HAVE 18 BATTERIES, WHY DONT YOUR PUMPS FIT IN THE TRUNK????????MUST BE FILLED WITH SOMETHING :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318573[/snapback]​*



IM SURE IF THEY WANTED THE PUMPS IN THE BACK THEY WOULD BE THERE, BUT LOWCOS PUTS THERE PUMPS IN THE FRONT THATS JUST HOW THEY DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 09:50 PM
> *
> SO YES IT DOES HAVE ALL THE SAME PARTS INCLUDING THE GEARS FOR YEARS NOW!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2318423[/snapback]​*



I had the same motors and gears in my old linc for a year...doing 50 inches....every weekend and sometimes during the week. Its only impressive if you hop the car all the time. I have not seen pics/video of that caddy hop more than on a few occassions. :dunno: You said yourself you don't have to hop it unless someone beats the inches....which is alright. But makes the "same parts" statement non impressive.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I have never heard of a hop were you didnt have to hop if another car didnt beat you in inches. I thoght you had to prove your car at every show.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 22 2004, 03:36 PM
> *I have never heard of a hop were you didnt have to hop if another car didnt beat you in inches. I thoght you had to prove your car at every show.
> [snapback]2320103[/snapback]​*



I think the same way also. Except I always want to prove myself at every intersection! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 22 2004, 02:36 PM
> *I have never heard of a hop were you didnt have to hop if another car didnt beat you in inches. I thoght you had to prove your car at every show.
> [snapback]2320103[/snapback]​*


NEVER SAID WE TAKE IT TO ALL THE HOPS ALL WERE SAYING IS IT HAS NEVER BEEN BEAT BY NE OTHER BIG BODY WITH PROOF.... (ON THE STICK WITH A CAMERA) THATS WHAT SPYCAM MEANT BY HOPPING IT ALL THE TIME....UNTIL IT GETS BEAT IF IT DOES.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 22 2004, 01:04 PM
> *I think the same way also.  Except I always want to prove myself at every intersection!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2320204[/snapback]​*



YOUR "THAT GUY" THAT HOPS ON ANYTHING WITH WIRE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2004, 04:34 PM
> *YOUR "THAT GUY" THAT HOPS ON ANYTHING WITH WIRE WHEELS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2320286[/snapback]​*


or lowered
or nice paint
or a loud stereo
or bus stops
or cars like mine {even though they may be factory}
or..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 22 2004, 01:45 PM
> *or lowered
> or nice paint
> or a loud stereo
> ...



:thumbsup: THERES THIS GUY IN MY TOWN THAT USE TO HOP ON ME EVERYDAY WHEN I WAS IN 9TH GRADE AND I DIDNT EVEN HAVE SWITCHES, SO THE DAY I BUILD A HOPPER IM GOING TO HIS HOUSE :0 , I BET YOU HAVE SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE BUILDIN CARS JUST FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahaha..50 kids


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2004, 04:55 PM
> *:thumbsup:  THERES THIS GUY IN MY TOWN THAT USE TO HOP ON ME EVERYDAY WHEN I WAS IN 9TH GRADE AND I DIDNT EVEN HAVE SWITCHES, SO THE DAY I BUILD A HOPPER IM GOING TO HIS HOUSE  :0 , I BET YOU HAVE SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE BUILDIN CARS JUST FOR YOU :biggrin:
> [snapback]2320340[/snapback]​*



Thats what its all about. And yes, I know of some people that have built cars to come after me....but they just never seemed to get it right. :tears: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 13 2004, 09:22 AM~2291660
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR FOOLS WHO BUY OTHER GUYS' CARS AND THINK THEY'RE THE SHIT! BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT AND HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH! WIN OR LOSE IT'S ALL ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 11 2008, 12:54 PM~11315993
> *
> *


damn 4 years ago and scotty bumped this topic? why?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

because I can!!!!


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 11 2008, 02:10 PM~11316137
> *because I can!!!!
> *


OH SHIT!!! I see this was a topic that was 4 years ago that died and now he has brought it back to life!!! By the way, The topic was Red Rooster is back and it kinda, sort of jumped waaay off the subject(so to speak). I thought Rooster was bringing something new out........again.


----------

